# 22mm Rta Recommendations?



## Faheem777 (23/11/16)

Hello All

Looking for some advice on a good 22mm Rta. Currently I'm deciding between the SM22 and the Sapor 22. Main criteria for me is flavour, not prone to leaking and not too airy (prefer MTL). I don't build below 0.5ohm and Vape between 25-30W or TC.

Any recommendations on the two Rta's I'm considering or any other Rta will be much appreciated.


----------



## Daniel (23/11/16)

Neither of those two tanks are really MTL , maybe look at the Digiflavor Siren MTL not sure if any local shops stock it though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/11/16)

Well sounds like a Sapor woudl do you well as it wont leak. Problem is its dual coil so building a 0.5 wont be that easy. Also its 2ml juice capacity. SM 22 can be great for MTL and has a 3ml over the 2ml of sapor. And single coil so used less power. So SM 22 is the one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (23/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Neither of those two tanks are really MTL , maybe look at the Digiflavor Siren MTL not sure if any local shops stock it though.



This looks interesting. I'm not looking for an all out MTL tank tho, coz I do alternate between MTL and DTL.


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Looking for some advice on a good 22mm Rta. Currently I'm deciding between the SM22 and the Sapor 22. Main criteria for me is flavour, not prone to leaking and not too airy (prefer MTL). I don't build below 0.5ohm and Vape between 25-30W or TC.
> 
> Any recommendations on the two Rta's I'm considering or any other Rta will be much appreciated.


Hmmm... 

I haven't tried the Sapor (don't know why, it's a great-looking tank), but I would advise you against the SM22 as an MTL tank. I wanted one for a very long time, I got lent one to play with, and no matter what I tried, It was just a tad too airy for me.

My ADV setup is a Subtank Mini, 0.6 - 0.7 ohms, 27 - 30W. I have found plenty of other vapes I enjoy, but this setup is the one that's still in my hand when I'm enjoying those other ones!


----------



## Faheem777 (23/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Well sounds like a Sapor woudl do you well as it wont leak. Problem is its dual coil so building a 0.5 wont be that easy. Also its 2ml juice capacity. SM 22 can be great for MTL and has a 3ml over the 2ml of sapor. And single coil so used less power. So SM 22 is the one



With the Sapor, do you HAVE to build with dual coils?


----------



## RichJB (23/11/16)

If the 22mm stipulation is due to the Pico, the original Merlin (23mm) fits on a Pico and gives a good single-coil MTL and respectable DTL. The thing with MTL is that it doesn't help closing off side airflow slots. What you want is to restrict the size of the under-coil airflow slots, not the size of the side airflow slots. The Merlin contains a screw insert that basically halves the size of the airflow slot under the coil.


----------



## Faheem777 (23/11/16)

RichJB said:


> If the 22mm stipulation is due to the Pico, the original Merlin (23mm) fits on a Pico and gives a good single-coil MTL and respectable DTL. The thing with MTL is that it doesn't help closing off side airflow slots. What you want is to restrict the size of the under-coil airflow slots, not the size of the side airflow slots. The Merlin contains a screw insert that basically halves the size of the airflow slot under the coil.



I'm using a target mini mod which is tiny and any sort of overhang would kill me lol


----------



## Faheem777 (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I haven't tried the Sapor (don't know why, it's a great-looking tank), but I would advise you against the SM22 as an MTL tank. I wanted one for a very long time, I got lent one to play with, and no matter what I tried, It was just a tad too airy for me.
> 
> My ADV setup is a Subtank Mini, 0.6 - 0.7 ohms, 27 - 30W. I have found plenty of other vapes I enjoy, but this setup is the one that's still in my hand when I'm enjoying those other ones!



Are you using the V2 one? Can't seem to find the v1 for sale anywhere


----------



## Dubz (23/11/16)

Check out the Merlin mini RTA. It's 24mm but the MTL options are great. Otherwise check out the goblin mini v3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tai (23/11/16)

Goblin mini V3


----------



## Max (23/11/16)

Hi @Feheem777 - SM22 and Serpent Sub Ohm Tank with Sub Tank Mini RBA.

Bottom pic SM22


----------



## Max (23/11/16)

Sorry - @Faheem777


----------



## Faheem777 (23/11/16)

Max said:


> View attachment 76256
> 
> View attachment 76255
> 
> ...



Both look great @Max! How does the Vape compare between the two tanks?


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/11/16)

How about a Serpent. I love mine. Single coil easy to wick no leaks.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (23/11/16)

Serpent 22
Goblin v3
Geekvape Ammit (coming soon)


----------



## Schnappie (23/11/16)

Serpent mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (23/11/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Both look great @Max! How does the Vape compare between the two tanks?



Hi @Faheem777 - Ok - The SM22 has total free air flow straight through the RTA and over the installed coil and flavour - vape density is there instantly - awesome - but the whole vape experience will depend a lot on how the coil and wicking is put together on the Build Deck.

The Sub Ohm Tank is manufacturer's choice for Pre Built Coils. Air flow through the Sub Tank is practically identical to the SM22 but partially restricted through the pre built coil.

I don't know if Wotofo will be bringing out a little RBA for this Tank - Maybe - but the little Kanger Mini RBA Deck fits this Sub Tank perfectly - so the vape experience will depend on how you manage the prebuilt coils or how the RBA Deck is put together. Both the prebuilt coils and RBA Deck air inlet holes does restrict the air flow.

I will say that the vape flavour and density is there - as much the same as the SM22. 

Hope this information helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (24/11/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Looking for some advice on a good 22mm Rta. Currently I'm deciding between the SM22 and the Sapor 22. Main criteria for me is flavour, not prone to leaking and not too airy (prefer MTL). I don't build below 0.5ohm and Vape between 25-30W or TC.
> 
> Any recommendations on the two Rta's I'm considering or any other Rta will be much appreciated.


The Bellus might be up your alley, I also love the Goblin mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chronix (24/11/16)

The petri RTA is also an option


----------



## Faheem777 (24/11/16)

Chronix said:


> The petri RTA is also an option



Really like the petri but the price is a bit too steep for me


----------



## Faheem777 (24/11/16)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Looks like it's between the SM22 and Goblin Mini V3. Anyone tried both and can comment which is better?


----------

